# Game 14, Bucks at Knicks (Stephen Jackson suspended)



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (4-9) vs. New York Knicks (6-8).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-qv3s74e-137729588.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Game 14, Bucks at Knicks*



> It was less than a year ago, the late February night Carmelo Anthony made his New York Knicks debut in front of a charged-up Madison Square Garden crowd.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks were there, too, and they did little to spoil Melo's party as the Knicks won, 114-108, behind 27 points and 10 rebounds from their new superstar.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-knicks-both-hungry-for-a-victory-qv3s74d-137730493.html

The Bucks have a chance to win one on the road here, and they need to for this season to have any glimmer of hope besides a high draft pick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Game 14, Bucks at Knicks*

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/137763463.html

Jackson is suspended... i hate this guy.. clean house please!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We gave you Livingston and took Maggette to get you to take him...So enjoy. I could not stand it when he was a good player and so far he has looked done. Maybe he's just out of shape. If it wasn't for the lockout he'd have surely been suspended more than just once. 

Well actually we never had this sort of problem with him, he just got suspended once every couple of weeks for yapping at the zebras.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> We gave you Livingston and took Maggette to get you to take him...So enjoy. I could not stand it when he was a good player and so far he has looked done. Maybe he's just out of shape. If it wasn't for the lockout he'd have surely been suspended more than just once.


he does look done, and his attitude shows it, he was 0-6 in the game on tuesday and benched the entire second half of the game, now he is pulling this shit. Whats amazing to me is this guy had the balls to demand an extension prior to the season... the last thing a bad basketball team needs is a cancer like stephen jackson


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> Well actually we never had this sort of problem with him, he just got suspended once every couple of weeks for yapping at the zebras.


i think he already has something like 4 techs already


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think you could call him a cancer per se. We never had any conflicts between him and anyone in the organization, he mostly said all the right things. The entire problem was that he was always combative with the refs and could never squelch anything. Of course we gave him the ball and let him shoot it, which he did reasonably well for us. Maybe if he had not been getting so many looks at the rim he might have been more of a problem.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

that may be true, but you guys didnt have a coach like skiles either.. once you are in skiles doghouse things are never good, and they can turn a relatively decent guy into a cancer awfully quick


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

You guys need a road win? Could definitely be in luck tonight. I have no confidence in this team beating anyone, Knicks are terrible.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brandon Jennings is going to drop 50 and Jon Leuer going to go for 20 on Amare.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

get real.. you guys are going to win by 20


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you seen the Knicks play, the Bucks should win by at least 5.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> Have you seen the Knicks play, the Bucks should win by at least 5.


we are averaging 80ppg on the road and are 0-8.. you guys will win


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks gave up 118 points to the Bobcats Bucks can easily score 105.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, Livingston is going to start. That means more ball movement. And if Carlos Delfino gets off the most shots, the Bucks stand a chance. Carlos deserves a better team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

delfino is as much of a problem as anyone, he is a streak shooter that can get hot every once in awhile, he would look great on a contender as a sniper off the bench, and hopefully we trade him to someone thats willing to give us anything for him


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks4life said:


> Brandon Jennings is going to drop 50 and Jon Leuer going to go for 20 on Amare.


On pace for 34 at halftime but 50 is still a possibility.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A bright spot to our season is that Jennings has been shooting pretty decent as of late.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't watched the last few games, but is there any reason for Leuer getting the start and then hardly even playing recently?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> I haven't watched the last few games, but is there any reason for Leuer getting the start and then hardly even playing recently?


In tonight's game, the reason was Amare. But other times it's what striking Skile's fancy at the time.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And I am still amused at Carmelo Anthony being upset about Carlos trash talking. If he could understand anything Carlos said, he would join a select circle.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

jennings is killing it this year


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He is shooting 46.4% from the field and 37.7% from behind the arc this season. He is shooting 54.7% from the field and 51.7% from behind the arc in the last five games. Dude is in straight up beast mode. 

Livingston was a refreshing change starting at SG last night. Good ball movement from the whole team. Hopefully we have more games like this.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i wouldnt mind seeing livingston start going forward, he's a good ball player, and could have really been something special if he hadnt blown out his knee


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He definitely has good IQ out there and plays some good defense. Plus having him out there would really help with ball movement.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

and thats all stephen jackson does is stop the ball movement.. it makes too much sense for skiles to actually do


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing livingston start going forward, he's a good ball player, and could have really been something special if he hadnt blown out his knee


He has been one of the bright spots all season long. Deosn't do anything stupid out there, which is a huge plus with this team. 

I've been wondering if he and Bogut discuss coming back from horrible injuries.


----------

